# Comment activer la touchbar sous Windows ?



## StistiFromBNC (3 Août 2019)

Bonsoir ! 
Je viens d’installer Windows 10 via boot camp sur mon MacBook Pro 2019 15 pouces. 

Tout fonctionne, excepté l’absence de touchbar... comment l’activer afin d’avoir au moins la touche escape ainsi que le réglage de volume ?


----------



## Locke (3 Août 2019)

lecter-hannibal a dit:


> Tout fonctionne, excepté l’absence de touchbar... comment l’activer afin d’avoir au moins la touche escape ainsi que le réglage de volume ?


Apple ne va pas se casser la tête pour son activation dans un système concurrent, donc c'est à Microsoft de s'en occuper. Par contre en machine virtuelle avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware les éditeurs ont fait le nécessaire.

Un peu de lecture...
- http://iphoneaddict.fr/post/news-267906-hack-evoluer-lusage-touch-bar-macbook-pro-windows
- https://github.com/Dunedan/mbp-2016-linux/issues/71#issuecomment-514915352
...dans le deuxième lien c'est un hack toujours en cours de développement, le problème est qu'il faut aussi afficher la TouchBar dans l'écran de Windows et là je ne vois pas l'intérêt.


----------



## StistiFromBNC (3 Août 2019)

Merci pour la réponse rapide ! J’avais lu cet article mais en parcourant un peu le net, je suis tombé sur plusieurs vidéos où l’on voit la touchbar avec les touches basiques (esc, f1, etc). Chez moi il n’y a vraiment rien qui s’affiche :/


----------



## Locke (3 Août 2019)

Par défaut sous Windows 10 il n'y a pas de Touch Bar et je n'en vois pas l'utilité. Mais bon, les goûts et les couleurs.


----------



## StistiFromBNC (3 Août 2019)

Dans ce cas, comment faire pour avoir la touche escape ?


----------



## Locke (3 Août 2019)

lecter-hannibal a dit:


> Dans ce cas, comment faire pour avoir la touche escape ?


Il n'y a qu'un hack qui puisse le faire et a priori ce n'est pas aussi simple. Les deux OS sont complément aux antipodes dans leur fonctionnement structurel.


----------



## StistiFromBNC (3 Août 2019)

Je vois... encore merci pour toutes ces informations !


----------



## StistiFromBNC (4 Août 2019)

Finalement la touchbar s’est activée, sûrement lorsque j’ai pressé une touche quelque part par inadvertance...


----------



## Locke (4 Août 2019)

lecter-hannibal a dit:


> Finalement la touchbar s’est activée, sûrement lorsque j’ai pressé une touche quelque part par inadvertance...


Avec les mêmes options que sous macOS ?


----------



## StistiFromBNC (4 Août 2019)

Non, uniquement des paramètres de base: escape, réglage de la luminosité, du volume, bref pas aussi poussé que sur Mac mais au moins le strict minimum


----------



## StistiFromBNC (11 Août 2019)

Bon et bien pour ceux qui auraient le même problème que moi, il suffisait d’appuyer sur la touche fn pour faire apparaître la touchbar dans Windows...


----------



## Locke (12 Août 2019)

lecter-hannibal a dit:


> Bon et bien pour ceux qui auraient le même problème que moi, il suffisait d’appuyer sur la touche fn pour faire apparaître la touchbar dans Windows...


Eh bien moi j'avais compris que tu voulais utiliser la Touch Bar avec d'autres fonctions, car officiellement c'est bien mentionné ici... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT207240


----------

